# New open-source cross-platform music application



## mhd78 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pigeon Music Server is a light-weight open-source cross-platform music application for Tivo Series2. My main goal is to make it fast and consume little resources on both the client and server end. It handles MP3s only at this time. It supports trickplay, random folders, playlist editing and id3 info. From my own personal use, I can say it is noticeably faster than the Tivo Desktop Software, galleon or pyTivo. It's written in java and requires 1.5 or higher. I've attempted to make the code easily readable. Also, no pretty graphics or animations

sourceforge.net/projects/pigeonmusicserv/


----------



## mhd78 (Oct 17, 2007)

Newer version is available.. I fixed some bugs with the playlist and added an icon. I can't post clickable links yet but here it is:

sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=251378


----------

